# Gebrauchsanweisung



## Milchmann (19. Februar 2003)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich eine Gebrauchsanweisung für den Chieftec S601 Tower finde?

oder eine für das Asus A7N8X Deluxe in deutsch.


----------



## Paule (19. Februar 2003)

war da denn keine dabei ?
bei beiden ?
also ich hab selber nen a7n8x wenn du willst kann ich dir die wichtigsten sachen/die sachen die du haben willst einscannen...


----------



## Milchmann (19. Februar 2003)

*Antwort*

Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wohin ich die: Power Led,HDD Led,Speaker, reset SW und Power Sw Stecker einstöpseln soll.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Februar 2003)

Hi,

die kommen auf´s Mainboard. Steht entweder direkt auf dem Board oder in der Anleitung (gibts meistens auch als PDF direkt auf der Hersteller Homepage). Wenn du auf´m Mainboard suchst, such eine Gruppe von "Metallstiften" (bei meinem Elitegroup sind sie "rechts unten" - wenn der Prozessorr links oben ist...)

//edit: der letzte Satz liest sich irgendwie blöd... also mach ich eine Skizze 


```
+---------------------+
|                     |
| +--+     |  |  |    |
| |  | <-cpu  |  |    |
| +--+     |  |  |    |
|     ram->|  |  |    |
|          |  |  |    |
| ------------        |
| ------------        |
| ------------        |
| ------------ <- pci |
| ------------        |
|      stifte-> ::::: |
+---------------------+
```

ciao


----------



## sam (19. Februar 2003)

da ist das mobo-handbuch zuständig...
such mal...jedes mobo hat ne anleitung


----------



## Paule (19. Februar 2003)

die skizze hast du genial gemacht  hast du sowas mal studiert mit schrift zu zeichnen ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Paule _
> *die skizze hast du genial gemacht  hast du sowas mal studiert mit schrift zu zeichnen ? *



LOL Danke  - Glaub nicht das man sowas Studieren kann  Is doch eigentlich ziemlich simpel... Hab früher - gaaaaanz früher (zu Maniac Mansion zeiten) so meine Levelkarten "gezeichnet"


----------



## Paule (19. Februar 2003)

hehe , wusste ich s doch , die skizze schaut recht professionell aus , und mit studieren meinte , ich halt sowas, zb sich damit befassen ...levelkarten zeichnen 

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Milchmann (20. Februar 2003)

Das weiß ich auch, dass die da unten hingehören,nur ich weiß halt nicht wie.
2.der Power SW Stecker besitzt ein ziemlich langes Kabel gehört der wirklich auch da hin?


----------



## Milchmann (20. Februar 2003)

Mobo?????


----------



## Paule (20. Februar 2003)

mobo=motherboard


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Milchmann _
> *Mobo????? *


motehrboard



//edit: argh Paule war schneller


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Milchmann _
> *Das weiß ich auch, dass die da unten hingehören,nur ich weiß halt nicht wie.
> 2.der Power SW Stecker besitzt ein ziemlich langes Kabel gehört der wirklich auch da hin? *



das kann man nicht pauschaul beantworten. Lies deine mobo  Dokumentation... Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## Milchmann (20. Februar 2003)

Da stehts nicht drin.

A7N8X Deluxe


----------



## sam (20. Februar 2003)

wenn google sich nicht irrt: klick mich, ich bin eine anleitung


----------



## Paule (20. Februar 2003)

das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen , dass das in deinem handbuch ned drinnesteht....
hast du dir ne bulk-version gekauft (sowas hab ich bei mainboards zwar noch nie gesehen)
komisch komisch

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Februar 2003)

Also im Handbuch stehts auf jeden Fall... hab mal einen BeweisScreenShot gemacht 







Das war auf Seite 47 im Handbuch (bzw der PDF-Datei). Im übrigen ist es ein geniales Handbuch - sehr schön gemacht... also einfach runterladen, nachlesen - dannach sollte es funktionenieren...

Ok, das wars für heute... gute n8

Andreas


----------



## Milchmann (22. Februar 2003)

*A7N8X Deluxe*

Das stand bei mir nicht!
Ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls läuft jetzt alles bestens, bis auf die dumme Meldung:

Sil 3112A SATA Raid.Controller Bios Version 4.1.36C
Press <Ctrl+S> or F4 to enter Raid utility

Ich hab gar keine Sata festplatte und find die option zum Abschalten von SATA garnicht im Bios oder soll ich das per Jumper machen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Februar 2003)

Glaub nicht das das etwas mit einer Festplatte zu tun hat - denke eher das du einen OnBoard-Raidcontroller hast. Den solltest du im Bios aber deaktivieren können...

Raidcontroller brauchst du z.B. um mehrere Festplatten geneseitig zu spiegeln, oder auch um einfach mehrere IDE-Geräte anschließen zu können. Normalerweise ist bei 4 IDE Geräten schluss z.B. 1 x DVD
1 x CDRW, 2 x Festplatten. Mit dem Raidcontroller kannst jetzt nochmal bis zu 4 (abhängig vom Controller evtl auch mehr) weitere IDE Geräte anschließen.

Wie gesagt, sollte man im Bios / oder evtl via Jumper deaktivieren können...

ciao

//edit: hab mal das PDF etwa überflogen - steht einiges über das SATA (was imo Serial-ATA heißt) drinnen - also einfach mal nachschauen...
Download link steht ja weiter oben im thread


----------

